# Willing yourself thin?



## jaim91 (Dec 22, 2004)

Is it possible to literally will yourself to keep your present physique? Can any body find any articles (even if they're not from a credible source), that say that's it's possible to literally think yourself thin, or will yourself to keep yourself in your present physical state? 

Any articles/opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

_Will yourself to keep something that you already have? 
Isn´t that the easiest thing to do? _


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 22, 2004)

I guess, in a way. But let's say that you're trying to find a crazy, twilight zone type excuse. Is there a small possibility that if you want yourself to be a certain way so badly, your body just lets your mind take over?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

_Do you mean believing in something that is not true just because you want it so much? It is possible, the mind is a powerful thing. If it is not that, can you explain again? Thanks _


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes you can. But it is not so much that you 'body' lets your mind take over - but your mind lets your subconcious drives take over.

Take someone who is recovering from anorexia. They know they need to add mass and they may be 'wanting to' be heavier, but are not 'comfortable' with the idea of being heavier. So, although they 'try' to gain weight, and they, on some level, THINK that they are trying "as hard as they can" they will subconsciously sabotage their efforts. And these actions will make sure they 'fail' in their goals...

So it is not so much a case of 'willing yourself thin' but 'preventing yourself' from progressing due to fear....


You just have to overcome this subconscious drive by recognizing those 'subconscious' actions and ACTIVELY preventing yourself from doing them - no matter how 'anxious' you become with the change in routine.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 23, 2004)

I completely understand that, and I am willing to admit that I suffer from that (to a certain extent). But I'm really thinking along the lines of something out of a Twlight Zone episode, where despite doing things to the contrary (like actually eating a lot), a person can maintain their current weight because they want to so badly.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

You can will yourself thin.  Its called self control.

However, you cannot will yourself thin while eating 6000 calories a day of garbage.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You can will yourself thin.  Its called self control.
> 
> However, you cannot will yourself thin while eating 6000 calories a day of garbage.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> , the mind is a powerful thing. [/i]


  But in most ppls case it is simply 'go with the flow' rather than working consiously towards a positive mind set. IMO, the mind is not as easy to work with as the body.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2004)

yes, you will yourself to stop eating like a fricking pig and you will yourself to work-out!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

Jaim, I don't think you're actually trying as hard as you think.  I have repeated a surefire way for you to gain weight over and over.  Count calories.  If you don't gain weight, then increase that number of calories.  Repeat this until you gain weight.

Have you ever eaten 5-6K calories a day every day for extended periods of time?  I have.  It takes some degree of force feeding.  It takes a gradual increase in calories.  It takes consistency.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Jaim, I don't think you're actually trying as hard as you think.


This was my point --> She may 'think' she is trying on some level (or she may HOPE she is trying), but if she really sat down and analysed what she was doing and she was REALLY honest with herself she would find that she is not really trying at all. She is too scared to try.

So she refuses to change her behaviour - and nothing will change.


----------



## G-man (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm willing myself a set of sixpack abs right now while sitting down wathching TV.
 And tonight ill dream away my love handles!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not using this mind power thing as an excuse. I know I'm not trying as hard as I could be, I'm trying hard, but not giving it my 100%, I kind of gave up about a month ago.I have tried the 5000 - 6000 calorie thing. But I vomitted by accident, and my mom told me never to do it again, it wasn't worth it. 

Regardless, I appreciate the responses but I don't think you guys get what I'm asking. I'm not talking about self control or will power. I'm actually talking about your mind telling your body to be thin - like ACTUALLY twilight zone style.


----------



## G-man (Dec 24, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Regardless, I appreciate the responses but I don't think you guys get what I'm asking. I'm not talking about self control or will power. I'm actually talking about your mind telling your body to be thin - like ACTUALLY twilight zone style.


 I get what you mean, Mind over matter. To answer your original question bluntly, the answer is no. You cant have a poor diet, lack excercise, and be generally lazy and expect to look like Scwartznegger or some tv action star with ripped abs and a shredded physique just by wishing or willing your body this. I am sure however someone looking to make a quick buck will sell you some pill or some "Far East Chant" that they will guarantee will make you thin and ripped without any special effort. look how many electro shock 6-pack ab makers were sold. Now next time you go to the mall look at all the fat people walking around, those are the people who bought these things. Dont get fooled into any quick fix scheme or miracle pill that require "no effort". It take hard work, dedication, education, and self control, and it isnt easy or everyone in real life would look like they fell out of a hollywood movie. So buckle down and get started!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 24, 2004)

We get it.  Its ludicrous.  End of story.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 24, 2004)

_When I grow old I won´t look like ALBOB, when I grow old I won´t look like ALBOB, when I grow old I won´t look like ALBOB, when I grow old I won´t look like ALBOB... _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 24, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _When I grow old I won´t look like ALBOB, when I grow old I won´t look like ALBOB, when I grow old I won´t look like ALBOB, when I grow old I won´t look like ALBOB... _


_Hey, few minutes later and it continues to work.  _


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Regardless, I appreciate the responses but I don't think you guys get what I'm asking. I'm not talking about self control or will power. I'm actually talking about your mind telling your body to be thin - like ACTUALLY twilight zone style.



I understood what you were asking, and it's just plain silly.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2004)

Law of concentrated attention


----------



## Vieope (Dec 25, 2004)

_First thing on monday I will call Africa and say their food problem is solved. _


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2004)

I know you guys are skeptical, I just wanted to see if it was at possible, or if there was any proof.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 25, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I know you guys are skeptical, I just wanted to see if it was at possible, or if there was any proof.


_I have seen your pictures, do you wanna continue with the same weight while eating a lot? _


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 25, 2004)

maybe i could will a bigger penis.... not that I need to or anything


----------



## Vieope (Dec 25, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> maybe i could will a bigger penis.... not that I need to or anything


_Change your boyfriend. _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

it sounds a little like christian science thinking to me. like willing cancer to go away. there is no such thing as fat god made you you are perfect it's just wrong thinking that gives satan power and you are percieving yourself as fat because your faith is not strong enough......  don't buy it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 25, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it sounds a little like christian science thinking to me. like willing cancer to go away.


_It does help though, not because of christianity of course.  
But it is proved that a better self-esteem can benefit your immune system and your overall health. Not to the point of burning a lot of excessive calories. _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2004)

faith can bring about miracles who knows what mystery lies behind that  it is inspiring though.:bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Dec 25, 2004)

_Let´s not go crazy with that faith talk though.  _


----------



## G-man (Dec 25, 2004)

On 2nd thought.... What about the placebo effect? Isnt that the mind tricking the body?
 Maybe I can slap a protien sticker on my beer and pack on tons of muscle!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 25, 2004)

G-man said:
			
		

> On 2nd thought.... What about the placebo effect? Isnt that the mind tricking the body?
> Maybe I can slap a protien sticker on my beer and pack on tons of muscle!!


The placebo effect will usually only help to relieve symptoms (the things the person experiences such as tiredness, nausea, pain) but will not usually remove true signs of a disease process (things that happen to the body - such as a raised temperature, rashes, hives/bumps etc).

So if an individual believes that they are sick (but in reality they are not) the placebo effect will work (because what they are experiencing is purely symptoms). If they are actually sick - it will help decrease some of the symptoms associated with the illness, and in that sense will help provide relief and comfort, but it will not stop the signs and it will not cure the disease.


----------



## G-man (Dec 25, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So if an individual believes that they are sick (but in reality they are not) the placebo effect will work (because what they are experiencing is purely symptoms)


 Its my understanding that every drug is tested with a placebo study group, everything from accutane to viagara. So if my acne clears up and herculese rises, and I have only been taking a placebo, then isnt that the same as my mind curing my acne and erectile dysfunction


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 26, 2004)

Ya, that's what I'm talking about. The placebo effect, Christian faith science...all the things that are a little out of the ordinary, but some people consider genuine. Out of the ordinary.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 26, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Ya, that's what I'm talking about. The placebo effect, Christian faith science...all the things that are a little out of the ordinary, but some people consider genuine. Out of the ordinary.



Well the placebo effect will 'work' in anything where there is a psychological component in the process. So many illnesses/conditions and situations are driven by the deeper psyche that it is impossible to say what the 'power of the mind' can do. Conversion disorders, anxiety disorders and eating disorders are just three examples of where peoples minds can make them do or experience things that you would consider impossible...

But it is just that - it is the 'power of the mind'. These things are not a 'miracle' or 'out of the ordinary' - they are all still bounded by the laws of nature and you can not break the general laws of physics, thermodynamics, etc.

So 'willing yourself thin' can happen - but it is only via the ACTIONS (either physical or physiological) that your mind gets you to perform (both conciously and subconsiously) that will keep/make you thin.  For example, in relation to an increased calorie intake the 'mind' and the persons physiology can do things such as increase spontaneous activity (NEAT) which can help 'burn off' those extra calories. 

It can not be done by 'thoughts' alone.


----------

